# Electrical



## FirstJood (Dec 28, 2005)

I have an Elddis Auyostratus, 2000, and have had all the interior lights blow, from the panels in the dining and lounge area (including the hot water) the firm looking at it tell me the fuse board has 'melted' anyone any ideas of who supplies them and how much they will be....company wont start resourcin one till I give them the go ahead and won't therefore quote on price!!!


----------



## FirstJood (Dec 28, 2005)

Further to last, this issue has now been resolved and all my lights work brilliantly.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

FirstJood said:


> Further to last, this issue has now been resolved and all my lights work brilliantly.


 :thumbleft:

Jock.


----------



## Roland1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Please help just brougt a CI mizar gtl living 2005 I pluged it into the mains and then while trying to get the TV sorted my other half plugged in a hair dryer and blew the socket fuses I have no owners manual or any thing like that and Im struggling to find the said fuse the panel comes up with fuse but Im really struggling can any one help?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Roland1 said:


> Please help just brougt a CI mizar gtl living 2005 I pluged it into the mains and then while trying to get the TV sorted my other half plugged in a hair dryer and blew the socket fuses I have no owners manual or any thing like that and Im struggling to find the said fuse the panel comes up with fuse but Im really struggling can any one help?


Hi Roland1,

Glad to help if I can, however, can I suggest that you post this as a new topic, but in the same category? You may get more replies that way, rather than tagging it on to the bottom of another thread. Perhaps a kindly MOD may move it and re-title it for you. :wink:

Re your lack of 240v power. I would imagine that possibly your RCD has tripped. This is sometimes located at the rear of the mains inlet socket, inside the MH, and is usually anything between 10 Amps and 16 Amps, with one large, and one or two smaller switches. If any of these have tripped, you can reset them. If they haven't tripped, ie, are still in the on position, you may have inadvertently tripped the 240v supply at the pitch bollard. This will possibly have the same type of trip switches as described above. If the one for your outlet has tripped, try resetting it.
If you know, that the supply at the bollard is okay, and that power is coming into the MH, trace the incoming supply cable, and it will eventually lead you to the fuse panel. There you may find individual RCBs, which may need resetting for each circuit.
Without knowing your model of MH, or being able to view your setup, it is hard to guide you accurately.

Our MH is German built, and it only has a 10 Amp RCD. This means that we are more likely to trip ourselves, rather than trip the bollard, or even the site supply.

Good luck with the problem.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Just a little point on terminology, I'm not being a smart arse Jock it's just that I am going to use a couple of terms and it would confuse if I didn't correct you slightly.

Firstly, if you find your fuse board you will see a number of small switches. These are MCB's nor RCD's (Miniture Circuit Breakers), these range from 6A upwards and are designed to disconnect the circuit if it is overloaded. One of these may be tripped.

Secondly there is a large switch that disconnects all the mains equipment. This is an RCD (Residual Current Device). This will not trip on overload but will look for an earth fault. If one is detected it will trip. Sometimes when they trip they still look like they're un-tripped. Check by fully switching them to the off position then back to the on position.


----------



## Roland1 (Apr 23, 2011)

sorted many thanks it had tripped


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

No problem Roland and welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Just a little point on terminology, I'm not being a smart arse Jock it's just that I am going to use a couple of terms and it would confuse if I didn't correct you slightly.
> 
> Firstly, if you find your fuse board you will see a number of small switches. These are MCB's nor RCD's (Miniture Circuit Breakers), these range from 6A upwards and are designed to disconnect the circuit if it is overloaded. One of these may be tripped.
> 
> Secondly there is a large switch that disconnects all the mains equipment. This is an RCD (Residual Current Device). This will not trip on overload but will look for an earth fault. If one is detected it will trip. Sometimes when they trip they still look like they're un-tripped. Check by fully switching them to the off position then back to the on position.


Cheers Bob, and no offence taken. :thumbleft:

I couldn't remember the name of the smaller units.

If we overload our B10 as fitted at the point of the mains inlet, it will trip. If it's not a RCD Bob, is it a RCB instead? There is no test button on our B10.



Roland1 said:


> sorted many thanks it had tripped


A yes Roland, but what and where did it trip? :wink:

Glad to hear that you are all sorted now. :thumbleft:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Jock,

A B10 is either a 10A MCB that will be in the row of little switches in your fuse board.
On the other hand a B10 could be a 10A RCBO which is a combined overload/earth leakage device. This will be in the mains switch position and will trip on overload and earth faults.
On the other hand an RCBO B10 can also replace an MCB in an individual circuit. It will look just like an MCB only it will have a flying lead to connect to the neutral rail.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Hi Jock,
> 
> A B10 is either a 10A MCB that will be in the row of little switches in your fuse board.
> On the other hand a B10 could be a 10A RCBO which is a combined overload/earth leakage device. This will be in the mains switch position and will trip on overload and earth faults.
> On the other hand an RCBO B10 can also replace an MCB in an individual circuit. It will look just like an MCB only it will have a flying lead to connect to the neutral rail.


It's the big bu##er behind the mains inlet socket Bob, which sounds like it belongs to the second description you provided above. 
Even if on 16 amp hook up, it'll trip if we use too many appliances, ie, 10amps using a low watt kettle, low watt fan heater, toaster, and charger. So the tea and coffee are brewed first, before the toaster goes on. :lol: That usually works for us. I probably could upgrade it, but most hook ups on Aires and Stellplatz are low amperage anyway.

Thanks for the explanations.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

